# I have been adopted by a pigeon....HELP!!!!



## RaeBeth (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am so glad to have found this site. In the past 24 hours, I have questioned my sanity on multiple occasions, but the information I have found so far has put my mind to ease on many things.

Here's my story....yesterday morning I was standing in a parking lot where my husband works and a bird landed on my arm. This is not exactly a normal occurrence, and quite frankly, it scared the poo out of me. I walked the bird over to a grassy area, thinking that it had to just be a little confused, and would dig a worm or two then be on its way. Well....not quite that easy. The bird would not stop following me. The bird flew into my car, sat on the dash, and would not budge. Being the soft-hearted animal lover that I am (and evidentially, having "SUCKER" written on my forehead) I took the bird home with me and gave it food, water, and shelter from my cat, who was rather interested in the newest occupant of the house. Fortunately, the bird was banded, and after a little research, I was on the phone with the bird's previous owner by 9 this morning. The owner (or previous owner, I should say) is a very nice person who asked if we would like to keep the bird. Of course, having a CAT, I thought that the best answer to this question would be an unequivocal NO. My husband, on the other hand, has already fallen in love with the bird, so here I am trying to deal with the fact that I now have a pet pigeon.

On the up side, we have a 20X12’ sunroom that is heated/cooled and can be closed off from the house (the house being the structure which contains the CAT). I don’t think kitty is very impressed with being kicked out of her nap area, but I think we’re going to work out some kind of rotation. Do any of you have a cat inside with a bird? This seems like a pretty impossible situation to me, so I would love to hear about how you have made this work. 

Also, is a 20X12’ room large enough for bird to exercise? We can pretty much leave her out there for most of the day uncaged, but I’m not sure if that will give her enough exercise.

One other thing…how long do these birds live? I don’t want to get too attached to a bird that’s only going to live for a couple of years. Five or more is fine, but any fewer than that and we’re going to have to find a new home for the feathered one. Thanks to her previous owner, we know that she is a Birmingham Roller and was born in 2006.

Sorry for the rambling…I think I’m just still in shock.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Congratulations on your acquirement of this loving little pigeon. Or should I congratulate this bird on its acquirement of you.

What a wonderful surprise and shock that must have been when it flew to your arm! I'm sure you were meant to have this bird, or in the birds' mind, it now owns you.  

I think 20 X 12' is a nice roomy accomodation for this bird.

We have quite a few members who own pet pigeons that co-exist with cats, with some restrictions, and I'm sure they will post soon, which is unlikely if they are properly housed.

Pigeons can live up to 20 years or more, as some of our members have pet pigeons that old. I have pigeons that are 7 years old and even older. Some were pet pigeons that needed homes, and were without bands but look older then my birds.

The age a pigeon reaches would depend on the lifestyle and quality of life, history and of course quality breeding. Birds that receive optimum nutrition, quality grains and seeds and can excercise will live longer, unless a predator gets them first. Also, they need good clean air, and sunshine. They cannot be left near standing water, drafts of air or be submitted to the elements. They will however enjoy a shower or bathe and love to dry in the sun.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

This is a wonderful, heart warming story. This little pigeon sounds like he targeted you as a caring person and decided to adopt you.

Many of our members have cats - particularly Mr. Squeaks (Shi) who should be on later and can tell you of her adventures with cats and a non flying pigeon.

The sunroom sounds wonderful for this pigeon and he should be able to get plenty of exercise in it. The only thing I would suggest is to get him a cage that he can call "his own", that he can go into to sleep or rest and eat.

As Treesa mentioned, with good care, he can live a long life with you. I think you will learn to love him more and more as he becomes used to your home. They are wonderful little creatures and very entertaining.

Thank you so much for rescuing him. He obviously has had a lot of attention from his previous owner. 

Would love to see a picture.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome to PT. How very LUCKY you are and the pigeon also. I've listed below links to Mr. Squeaks stories. I'm sure she will be along in a while, but this will keep you busy!! Enjoy.



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10194

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10195


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

RaeBeth,
You have been blessed. And the pigeon is so lucky to have found a lover of little'uns. I have 2 cats, a dog, one little dove(who gifted me with an egg this morning) and 8 in the house pigeons. Pigeons or dove are not free flighted unless one of us is with them. The cats are non-hunters, not at all interested, and the dog is a sight hound(whippet) and he is very protective of the birds when the cats are around, like the cats care. When the cats aren't around, Fred the dog just snoozes and ignores the birds, too.
Daryl


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk RaeBeth.  

What a wonderful story. 
My husband built an 8ft L x 6 ft W x 6 ft H aviary that houses our 5 rescued non-releasable pijjies. It's inside our AZ room, which is much like a sunroom. The pijjies don't free fly outside the aviary so we are able to let our two cats roam about in the same room. We love to just sit & watch the birds. They are such a joy & each has it's own wonderful & unique personality. 

Any chance of posting a picture? We love pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Raebeth  

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!!

I really enjoyed reading your story and think it is wonderful that this bird found his or her way to you. It was meant to be  !!

As you have discovered in such a short period of time, these lovely birds just steal your heart when you least expect it.

I have a pet feral pigeon called Jax who I have had for 3 years now and I can't imagine life without her now. She is currently busy sitting on her eggs at the moment (and in a bit of a bad mood I think (growling) because it is bed time now and I'm keeping her awake oops!). I don't have any cats, but have another 3 pet birds and one small wild injured bird at the moment. Jax is the only one who is not caged, so she thinks she owns this place and sometimes I believe that she does too!! 

Thanks for taking your new pigeon into your home. They really do make great pets with all the care and attention they deserve.

Looking forward to pictures!!

Thanks too Renee for posting the Mr Squeaks links! I had never seen these links before and enjoyed the full proper Mr Squeaks story!

Lindi


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

I am Rae Beth's husband and by my screen name, I figure you can tell we have found a name for the bird. I have some pics of her I will post up later today. 

Now on to the fun part... 
Dix has grown rather attached to me VERY quickly, when she is out in the sun room and I am out there, she roosts ON ME. Not near, but ON my shoulder. And I wanna see someone try to remove that feathered growth. That beak is sharp when she is not happy.

Now, I need some basic help. 
#1 Baths, how, how often, what water temperature, etc, etc.
#2 Food... She is eating parakeet food right now, what SHOULD she be eating and how much.
#3 Bedding/roosting for the night. Do pijs prefer to nest or roost for the night, and what needs to be provided for her to be happy/comfortable?

Thanks in advance and will have pics soon.
Ben H.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good morning, Dixie's dad and welcome to the forum.

I like the name but be prepared it may be a little boy. Dixie won't care though.

Baths: For our indoor pigeons we just use an old dishpan with about 4-5 inches of lukewarm water - about the temp you test for a baby's bath. You can also use a kitty litter container or even a large base that goes with a potted plant container. We let ours bathe about 2 x week. They really, really love to bathe and the more they do the less "dust" you'll find on them. Be prepared for a lot of splashing. I also keep a mister on hand to spray them when they lift their wings in the air. They love to be misted under their wings.

Seed: We use Kaytee's Dove mix to which we add green peas, lentils, safflour seed, sunflower seed, popcorn. Use the search function to find what other member's use. We also give ours treats in the afternoon of Zupreem avian maintenance pellets, and Hartz Mountain songbird mix. Go easy on the safflour and sunflower seeds though because those seeds make them fat.  

Nesting: I believe I suggested in another post that Dixie may like her own cage for security/rest. If the cage is large enough you can put both a perch of natural tree limbs and also a bed that has wood shavings in it. Ours seem to prefer the bed. We put paper towels on top of the shavings to keep them from pecking the shavings. They also like even a brick in the cage to stand on and sharpen their beaks. You can keep her food and water in the cage and that will help cut down on clean up.


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Lady Tarheel... 

I have some pics in the computer now... Hope none of you guys are on 56 K cause here comes a pic bomb!!!


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

And a couple of our other babies!

Bruno, our American Pit Bull Terrier/Black Lab mix.


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

Haillie, our American Domestic Shorthair.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Dixie's Dad.

It looks as though Dixie has made herself at home. She sure is a beauty!

Bruno and Haillie are really sweet. I hope that they accept their new sister, and all goes well.

You are very lucky to have found a pigeon that is so tame. Does she even know that she is a pigeon?

There is no dought about it that she chose the two of you. 

Feather


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words... Those are our babies. Bru stays outside, Hai sleeps ON (Not with, but ON) us, and Dix is about to have a nice sized hanging cage in our living room for when she is not in our sunroom.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Dixie is gorgeous as are Bruno and Haillie. Dixie looks like she has claimed you as her friend and she should become even sweeter as she gets used to you and your family.

Thank you so much for the pictures.

I did think of something else. As to her feed, you might give her prior owner a call to find out what he fed her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dixie is so pretty as well as the other two "babies".........looks like she and the two of you just pretty well lucked out in this deal.  
And pics.........if some of our members are on dial up??.......they just wait, cause we REALLY DO love pictures.......don't ya'll dare disappear on us now. You're stuck as members here forever!!.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

RaeBeth and Ben, Welcome to PT.
I think that is so great you both were blessed with a pijjie. They are truely wonderful and beautiful birds. Your pijjie is very beautiful and also so is your dog and cat. I just love Dixie's colors. I have birds, cats, dog, and kids and I'm not sure who is worse the kids or the animals, just joking , I love them all. I keep my cats and dog away from my birds, they have their own space and it works out well. But anyway! Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys... I fell deep, fast, and hard for Dixie, just like I did for the other three loves mentioned in this thread. I just hope I can keep doing right by all 4 of them.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Dixie's Mom & Dad,
What a beautiful family! Dixie chose well. She seems to be quite settled already too - how sweet : ) You're so lucky!

As far as keeping pigeons and cats...
I was worried about that myself when I started with birds a little while back. We have 2 adopted cats, and one of them loves to hunt every chance she gets. (which is not often, since we keep her indoors) 

Sounds like your setup is similar to our solution. We have a "parlor" in the house that is closed off with French doors. I keep my birds in there with the doors shut. No cats allowed anymore. For a variety of reasons, I keep the birds caged for the day. But in the evenings and on weekends they have "playtime" where they get the run of the room.

So far, so good. I don't trust our cats to be unsupervised in the bird room, and they are NEVER allowed in when the birds are having playtime. The kitties whine about it sometimes, but then they get bored and go find other mischief to get into.

I think you'll be fine as long as you keep them separated. Congrats on being acquired by the newest member of your family : )


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Dixie looks like a pigeon that knows what he wants and gets it! He (or she) chose well. 

Cynthia


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

Dix is a fem. The previous owner had already sexed her (Not sure how, but thats what he said) and told us It was a She.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dixie's Dad said:


> Dix is a fem. The previous owner had already sexed her (Not sure how, but thats what he said) and told us It was a She.


Oh dear! She'll be expecting you to coo at her, Ben 

Seems like the previous owner must be very close to, and very fond of, his pigeons for Dixie to be so quick to adopt you and Rae Beth. What a sweet little soul she is.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are great pics of your beautiful pets. 
Dixie is in love with you, no doubt about it. 

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dixie's Dad said:


> Dix is a fem. The previous owner had already sexed her (Not sure how, but thats what he said) and told us It was a She.



Well, you might as well get prepared. You'll be expected to take her twigs or straw or shredded paper for the nest that the two of you will make. Once she lays her eggs, you are expected to pull egg duty from around 10 in the AM until 3 or 4 in the afternoon. She's take the long shifts. It's really not hard work at all. She'll sleep on the nest so at least you DO get to sleep in your bed every night.


----------



## Dixie's Dad (Feb 27, 2007)

Got another ??? Do these guys lay eggs without a mate? I know chickens do sometimes, but these guys ain't chickens either.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

pigeons are really addictive. i started pigeons less than a year ago and now i have countless types of fancy pigeons. they are all different.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It looks like Dixie found herself a new loving family  She's a real beauty and would make anyone proud to have been chosen by her, I know I would  Best of luck with your new fid and be sure to keep us updated with tons of pics, we LOVE pics, at least I know I do.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Dixie's Dad said:


> Got another ??? Do these guys lay eggs without a mate? I know chickens do sometimes, but these guys ain't chickens either.


They can lay eggs without a male, not continously like chickens though. If she is in love with you she will lay eggs for you. Best to let her sit on them. She will sit on the eggs for about three weeks, then take a week break and start all over again.
At least that is what my hens do.
If you remove the eggs she will lay more often which is not good for her and it will deplete her calcium reserves.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to Dixie and her humans! What a great situation for all! I've been enjoying this thread and the pictures since it started!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Raebeth and Ben!

Mr. Squeaks and I also say WELCOME to our site! 

I meant to post earlier but got sidetracked! I thank my fellow members for thinking of Squeaks and me.

Haillie and Bruno look healthy and happy! No wonder Dixie wanted to join such a happy family! Dixie is just GORGEOUS! One doesn't hear that many stories of a pigeon being so friendly and willing to be adopted...NOW!

You are in for a treat! And yes, Ben, looks like you da mate! I am Mr. Squeaks' mate because he doesn't have another pigeon roomie. 

From my story, you can see that I live in an apartment with 3 cats (formerly 4) and one pij with attitude!

However, my situation is very unique as Squeaks matured with the cats able to see and smell him and vice versa. I didn't want to keep him confined all the time, so had to make a decision. So far, so good...BUT I watch. At this point they will usually ignore each other UNLESS Twiggy decides to tease him into chasing her. AND, she does this deliberately! I've watched her. Squeaks falls for it every time! Only when he is in "daddy" mode, are things pretty quiet...

This site has just about anything you need to know about pigeons and we are constantly learning more.

How wonderful that you are all starting on a great adventure! We'll look forward to stories AND pictures!

BTW, if you want to build a small aviary in your room for Dixie, talk to Cindy (AZWHitefeather). She and her husband build a LOVELY one in their Sun Room. I'm sure she'll be happy to show you pictures! She is also a very talented photographer!

HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO ALL!!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*RaeBeth & Ben welcome*

to pigeonlife. Your pijie is beautiful. I loved reading your story of how she just flew to your arm. 

As for what to feed her, make sure you get grit for her, they need it to digest their food in their crops. 

I have one pet pigeon, two cats, and two dogs. My cats have never been interested in pigeons, but I never leave my bird alone with the cats if he is outside of his cage. The one I worry about is our 6 month old puppy he points like he is stalking and hunting when he sees Coo-Coo bird. (my pijie).

Pigeons are sweet , funny and I can't imagine my life without Coo-Coo now..

I enjoyed your pictures of all the family members keep us updated on how see is doing.

Andi


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Raebeth and Ben,
That is a great story. My husband Aias and i have 2 cats, and we've had various pigeons living with us over the last year (right now a healthy adult and a malnourished juvenile). The cats are for the most part uninterested in the pigeons. The pigeons are usually free-flying, but Aias works at home, so he's there the majority of the time. We actually don't cage the adult healthy pigeon if we go out, but she usually stays up on her perch by the window. 
Do keep us updated about Dixie and the fam!
Sabina


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Raebeth and Ben,

Just wanted to welcome you and wish you best of luck with Dixie.

It looks like she'll fit right in with your beautiful family.

Linda


----------

